# MD81733 das dritte mal defekt .....



## Tom3004 (1. Dezember 2008)

hallo,     ich habe wie gesagt den dvd recorder md81733. jetzt ist er zum 3. mal defekt...das1.mal konnte man keine dvds brennen,das 2. mal ging das laufwerk beim anschalten immer an und jetzt laeuft in der anzeige nurnoch ,,hello,,  beim einschalten.......was wuerdet ihr tun??? ich habe mal gehoert das wenn das geraet 3 mal kaputt ist das man dann sein geld wiederbekommt...stimmt das? ich hoffe auf antworten mfg tom


----------



## BeachBoy08 (1. Dezember 2008)

Soweit ich weiß hat der Hersteller maximal 3 Versuche das Gerät zu reparieren. Wenn er das nicht schafft kannt du es zurück geben und dein Geld zurück verlangen.
Der Hersteller ist dann verpflichtet dir das Geld auch zu geben, ansonsten kannst du auch vor Gericht gehen aber ich glaube das würde hier zu weit gehen.


----------



## DanielX (1. Dezember 2008)

Das mit dem Geld wiederbekommen ist richtig, das habe ich bei meinem XDA auch gemacht.

MfG DanielX


----------



## Tom3004 (2. Dezember 2008)

Also mein DVD Recorder ist ja jetzt das dritte Mal kaputt, aber Medion hat das Gerät ja erst zweimal repariert.
Bekomm ich dann mein Geld wieder zurück..?


----------



## BeachBoy08 (2. Dezember 2008)

Wenn die Reperatur jetzt wieder scheitert dann kannst du dein Geld zurück verlangen.
Medion darf sich dann auch nicht quer stellen, sie sind dann dazu verpflichtet es dir wieder zu begen.


----------



## Herbboy (2. Dezember 2008)

medion dürfte sich schon querstellen, aber der händler nicht.


----------



## Tom3004 (3. Dezember 2008)

Was meinst du mit den Händlern nicht  ?


----------



## Herbboy (3. Dezember 2008)

rein rechtlich isses halt so: der händler MUSS nach 3 fehlgeschlagenen reparaturversuchen einen rücktritt vom kaufvertrag akzeptieren. medion als hersteller aber hat nix mit dem kaufvertrag zu tun. man kann nicht an medion herantreten und von denen das geld verlangen, oder ein nagelneues ersatzgerät. die gewährleistung ist sache des händlers. medion müßte sich gegenüber dem kunden nur an die im rahmen der von medion selber bestimmten garantiebestimmungen halten.


----------



## Pokerclock (3. Dezember 2008)

Es ist - wie so oft - etwas komplizierter, aber für den Käufer vorteilhafter als einfach zu sagen, dass nach dem zweiten Versuch Schluss ist. Kleine Einführung in das deutsche Sachmangelrecht.

Ein Text zum BGB wird benötigt.

BGB - nichtamtliches Inhaltsverzeichnis

Man muss da zunächst unterscheiden zwischen Rücktritt mit Fristsetzung und Rücktritt ohne Fristsetzung.

Bereits bei der ersten mangelhaften Lieferung könnte der Käufer vom Vertrag zurücktreten, wenn er eine Frist zur Nachbesserung/Nachlieferung/Nacherfüllung setzt. Das ergibt sich aus §323 I BGB. Ist diese Frist abgelaufen und hat der Händler (!) nicht erfüllt, so kann der Käufer vom Vertrag zurücktreten.

Jetzt zum Rücktritt nach dem ZWEITEN erfolglosen Versuch. Dieser ergibt sich aus dem §440 Satz 2 BGB.

Aus dem Wortlaut lässt sich erkennen, dass der Käufer sofort ohne Fristsetzung (weil entbehrlich) vom Vertrag zurücktreten kann. Laut BGB-Kommentar kann der Verkäufer aus dieser Norm KEIN Recht zur zweiten Nacherfüllung ableiten.

Ich hoffe jetzt ist die Rechtslage etwas klarer.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (3. Dezember 2008)

Du willst mal Rechtsanwalt werden oder?


----------



## Pokerclock (3. Dezember 2008)

BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> Du willst mal Rechtsanwalt werden oder?



Ich doch nicht.

Steuerberater reicht mir vollkommen


----------

